
Math, Programming and Design. What are your activities during Corona at home? - sysid
https://sysid.github.io/truchet/
======
sysid
We all need to cope with Corona. What is your strategy being grounded at home?

------
sysid
I4 and BMW as trigger to investigate Truchet tiles.

